# Convert a Petzl to LED?



## vic303 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi, I have an older Petzl headlamp. I'm wondering if there is an LED mod for it? It's a single bulb, with the flat battery that rides on the back of your head. I'd have to dig it out to find the model info.
Thanks!
Vic


----------



## greenLED (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a Petzl Zoom; I loved mine!!

You could try one of the bulb replacements from LED-replacement. You'd be looking at something like the Tektite LS407. I'm not sure if they make everLED's with screw-base.

TerraLux has a screw-type replacement LED bulb also, but I don't recommend it. It's a rather large and dim 10mm LED. The one I had broke off the screw-base the first time I installed it in my Petzl Zora.**


----------



## vic303 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah...is IS a Zoom! Thanks for jogging my fading memory. 
I will have to dig it out & look at the bulb in there, or at least the spare bulb I think I still have. What sort of output would I get with that Tektite LS407?

Thanks
Vic


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 18, 2005)

greenLED said:


> That's a Petzl Zoom; I loved mine!!
> 
> You could try one of the bulb replacements from LED-replacement. You'd be looking at something like the Tektite LS407. I'm not sure if they make everLED's with screw-base.
> 
> TerraLux has a screw-type replacement LED bulb also, but I don't recommend it. It's a rather large and dim 10mm LED. The one I had broke off the screw-base the first time I installed it in my Petzl Zora.**


Hmm... I ll change my petzl duo 8led halogen lamp to that. Would the focusing be any better with led? Do i need orange peel reflector?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 19, 2005)

I loved my petzl zoom(the mega belt with 3 C batteries). I used to use it for caving.

It throws pretty well, and It does not have the ugly black hole in the middle of the beam when it is defocused like maglights. Any one know how they do that?

It has some artifacts, but a LOP reflector would probally get rid of that.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 30, 2006)

Any other drop in LED for the old incan Petzl? 
Any 3 watt led ideas?
Really would like to get the old Petzl to perform like an Apex.

Hmm or should I just get the Apex :thinking:


----------



## greenLED (May 30, 2006)

You could try an everLED in there. I don't know of any LuxIII drop-in, though. Maybe the new Mag 4D drop-ins are LuxIII? Heatsinking would be a problem with any of these.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me about the heat. I had almost forgot about it.
NOt to sure the mag 4d would drop in nicely since its not threaded. 
I ll buy the APEx then :naughty:


greenLED said:


> You could try an everLED in there. I don't know of any LuxIII drop-in, though. Maybe the new Mag 4D drop-ins are LuxIII? Heatsinking would be a problem with any of these.


----------

